# Quantity Surveying Jobs in Canada



## Derroak (Jan 9, 2011)

So i was here earlier an read an article which just explains how they expect more Irish moving to Canada, it talks about how Eamonn O’Loghlin has set up an online job seekers website, Wondering does anyone know what this website is. Or what are the best web sites to look for Qs jobs or even some help in the best way to go about it.

Thanks


----------

